# HS 928, No Differential??



## DougM (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi,
I'm considering buying a used HS928 with wheels, and on researching it was a bit surprised to find is seems to have no diff, just a solid axle.
I'm a snowblower newbie, so I don't know how much of a problem this is, if any, compared to some of the alternative systems. I'm drawn to Honda reliability in general, but I want to keep this thing well into my declining years and don't want to buy something that is a pain to muscle around some tight turns.

What's the story with this machine and turning? 

regards
Doug


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

The story with turning is just like most other snow blowers out there. I've never seen a blower with a differential, but some of the newer ones with automatic power steering may employ something like that. Some, like my previous Troy-Bilt had triggers on the handles that cut off power to one wheel which helped it turn. But the Hondas don't use any kind of system like this. 

It takes a bit of muscle to turn them around, but it's not that bad in my opinion.. Remember you're sliding a rubber tire over snow and ice most of the time, so it doesn't take as much force as you may think. Trying to turn one on dry asphalt is challenging. >90% of the snow blowers out there operate just like this.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

You could check out the owner's manual for that HS928 you are considering, or any other piece of Honda Outdoor Power Equipment, for that matter, on Honda's web site. You can familiarize yourself with all of the controls and features that way.

Honda Snow Blowers - Owners Manuals


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

I just bought a tracked 928 and it is a bit of a chore to turn. My previous machine was wheeled, and it was a bit easier to turn but still not what I'd call easy. If you are truly concerned about ease of turning you should look into machines that have levers which remove power from one wheel or the other, or the new 'auto turn' feature on some Ariens models .

If you're set on Honda and aren't in a hurry, Honda is coming out with a new model, but nobody here is fessing up as to what features is might have.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I have one of each. It's not that difficult to turn or go around curves. The tracked one is a PITA. In fact I started to clear my drive today with my tracked HS724 and ended up putting it away and getting out my older wheeled HS624. The track unit is like walking behind a rototiller in rocky soil. And a wheeled machine with fresh tires has more traction in my opinion. If the price is good go see it and try it.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

*Ariens auto turn*

Ariens Auto-Turn - So Easy Your Grandma Could Do It!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Just for the record, many Ariens 10,000 series models from the 1960's and 70's did have true differential transmissions. Both wheels can turn independently of each other, while still receiving power, which makes turning very easy..my '71 Ariens has this differential, and it turns very easily. Not sure how long they were used, at least a decade, perhaps more. They were probably dropped just due to cost..(most people want to buy as cheap as possible.) 

I havent heard of any snowblowers having a differential since the 70's..although it sounds like (based on this thread) that some modern Hondas did/do.

Scot


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

ARIENS INTRODUCED THIS A FEW YEARS AGO.

Ariens Auto-Turn - So Easy Your Grandma Could Do It!


----------



## DougM (Mar 1, 2015)

FLSTN said:


> ARIENS INTRODUCED THIS A FEW YEARS AGO.
> 
> Ariens Auto-Turn - So Easy Your Grandma Could Do It!



But I don't think auto turn is a differential, is it? From watching the video it looks more like a sliding "dog clutch" arrangement that uses the motion of the bars to disengage drive to one wheel, depending on operator input.

It may work well, but I don't think it's a differential.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

*Ariens auto turn*

The whole point is you don't have to fight one wheel against the other when turning.


----------



## DougM (Mar 1, 2015)

I haven't used auto turn, and "the proof of the pudding is in the eating", but it looks like the torque to the "inside" wheel in a corner is abruptly cut off when the dog clutch disengages. (Unlike a differential)

I can see how this can work nicely for tight radius turns, because the machine becomes one-wheel drive in the direction that helps the turn. What about for gradual turns, or uneven ground? Does it work nicely, or does the abrupt engage/disengage of the torque to the undriven wheel lead to any awkwardness? 

It's an interesting system, and it seems Airens is placing a fairly heavy bet on it, based on their model line up.

My question still relates to the Honda. Is the presence or absence of a diff a big enough deal to take seriously, or is it largely irrelevant for most use. 

doug


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

Personally I don't see why anyone capable of walking would want anything other than a solid axle. I want a snowblower to reliably go forward, not disengage a wheel.

I have a wheeled 624 and 828, I don't find them to be difficult to turn at all under power on snow. Moving them around without power on concrete is a bit tough, but thats not the intended use. Once the wheels are spinning, its not that hard to make it turn around. The inside wheel spins easy enough. The 828 is notably harder to move around, but its still not hard. I consider the 624 to be easy with its little tires.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

dhazelton said:


> I have one of each. It's not that difficult to turn or go around curves. The tracked one is a PITA. In fact I started to clear my drive today with my tracked HS724 and ended up putting it away and getting out my older wheeled HS624. The track unit is like walking behind a rototiller in rocky soil. And a wheeled machine with fresh tires has more traction in my opinion. If the price is good go see it and try it.


I love your description of walking behind a tracked blower....I have my height adj at the high position. My shoes nor auger housing touch the ground, it's much easier. I'm leaving a little snow behind, but I'm living after working it for 2 hours.


----------



## c3po (Mar 21, 2014)

DougM said:


> Hi,
> I'm considering buying a used HS928 with wheels, and on researching it was a bit surprised to find is seems to have no diff, just a solid axle.
> I'm a snowblower newbie, so I don't know how much of a problem this is, if any, compared to some of the alternative systems. I'm drawn to Honda reliability in general, but I want to keep this thing well into my declining years and don't want to buy something that is a pain to muscle around some tight turns.
> 
> ...


 Obviously, if you buy a used snow blower your going to want to try it out, so if you find a used Honda HS928 take it for a spin without the augers being on. I would also tilt the machine up and make sure the augers are working. As far as reliability, the better these snow blowers are taken care of the better there reliability. When you talk about Honda reliability are you talking about the engines. 

If you do find a used HS928 it would be good idea to get the VIN number and then post some pics. You might find someone on this board who lives close who just might have some experience with these Honda's.

You might also want to try 1 of the Ariens with the auto turn feature, you may or may not like it better.


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

c3po said:


> As far as reliability, the better these snow blowers are taken care of the better there reliability. When you talk about Honda reliability are you talking about the engines.


But even those aren't bulletproof. Mine threw a rod for the previous owner. Not sure the cause, but the rest of it was badly neglected over the years as well. I think these are better quality than the competition though, and I'd sooner own a Honda out of warranty than most anything else.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

DougM said:


> Hi,
> I'm considering buying a used HS928 with wheels, and on researching it was a bit surprised to find is seems to have no diff, just a solid axle.
> I'm a snowblower newbie, so I don't know how much of a problem this is, if any, compared to some of the alternative systems. I'm drawn to Honda reliability in general, but I want to keep this thing well into my declining years and don't want to buy something that is a pain to muscle around some tight turns.
> 
> ...


 I just bought a pair of wheels/axles from a 9/28 and they were solid axle design. it appears that a lot of late model machines went to solid axle to save costs. no big deal really. run it to the end of the pass in the driveway, release the engagement lever, and turn it, then re-engage.
the only time a non-diff is a handful, would be turning wide arcs under power. then it's trying to go straight and you have to muscle it to turn.


----------



## DougM (Mar 1, 2015)

So, does that mean when the engagement lever is released the wheels can turn independently? That would certainly make maneuvering around the garage easier.
Doug


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> I just bought a pair of wheels/axles from a 9/28 and they were solid axle design. it appears that a lot of late model machines went to solid axle to save costs. no big deal really. run it to the end of the pass in the driveway, release the engagement lever, and turn it, then re-engage.


I don't think the disengagement lever does what you think it does. 



DougM said:


> So, does that mean when the engagement lever is released the wheels can turn independently? That would certainly make maneuvering around the garage easier.
> Doug


No, that's not how it works. The transmission disengage permits the machine to be pushed. When engaged the wheels or tracks will be locked, you will not be able to push it. Disengage and the transmission will freewheel to some extent, but there's still lots of resistance. It's a real PITA to push one of these with it disengaged, and impossible with it engaged. 

The wheels are connected to the solid axle at all times, the engagement lever doesn't affect this.


----------



## DougM (Mar 1, 2015)

Ok, Thanks very much.
doug


----------



## tcislander (Feb 19, 2015)

Good discussion.

Honda's tracked blowers are definitely different to operate than a wheeled model, and can be a workout when turning them around. I let the unit seek it's optimum turning radius. However, if you have a steep grade to deal with, they climb better than a wheeled unit. My main driveway is 250 feet long, with a rise of 50 feet from the base to the top of my drive. That is a steep angle. At age 65, I don't need to be pushing a snowblower uphill....

Best Regards!


----------

